# Old stock or new



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Any older bow is a gamble, since parts are almost impossible to find. The maxis in 2010 was an excellent bow, so it depends on the price. If you have been properly measured for draw length and know your comfortable holding weight, shopping on this site is an option. 
My biggest question is do you feel comfortable with your local bow shop? Can they repair any issue that you may have with the Maxis?


----------



## Raniobinson (Jul 22, 2018)

Bowgren2 said:


> Any older bow is a gamble, since parts are almost impossible to find. The maxis in 2010 was an excellent bow, so it depends on the price. If you have been properly measured for draw length and know your comfortable holding weight, shopping on this site is an option.
> My biggest question is do you feel comfortable with your local bow shop? Can they repair any issue that you may have with the Maxis?


Yeah they could probably fix any repairsif they could find the parts. And what im heading from most people is that parts can be hard to find, 

The price is whats making me want to go for it. They want 600 for it as opposed to 800 for a powermax. Moneys pretty tight otherwise I would pony up for the powermax.
Im shooting an old pse from 96 so I mean if anything were to happen to it i would be in the same situation as 8f i had got the maxxis. Also the maxxis felt really good in the shop


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Just by looking on this sight at 2010 Maxis, the price seems somewhat high. I am looking to sell two bows in the classified section, the newest is a 2011 that has been checked at two local shops. The highest that they recommend for a left handed 2011 Hoyt CRX35 is $350 with the rest. With used equipment, markup is based upon what the shop thinks they can get.


----------

